# Thumpers,and squids



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys the last couple of weeks I noticed alot of small bait showing up Istarted using the northlad thumper jigs also the mimic minnow anddoing real well tipped with berkley power bait or gulp,have caught some really nice eyes,in the reserviours, near here also trolling the macks squiders, out fishing the usual blades and spinners,3 to1, thats my own obs. you might give them a try good luck!!!


----------

